# Suede



## bopaints (Jun 25, 2011)

Going to start a pretty big suede project. Its been a few years since I have done one. Anyone have any suggestions on products to uses? I have heard good things about ProFaux's open time glaze and their suede beads. I have never used them before. Anyone have any experience with these products?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Not my area but personally I would be more apt to use what worked good for me years ago.


----------



## bopaints (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks workaholic. That was my plan but i cant get the ralph lauren stuf any more.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

bopaints said:


> Thanks workaholic. That was my plan but i cant get the ralph lauren stuf any more.


I have heard the SW stuff is good.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Surprised you can't get the Ralph Lauren there anymore. You might want to look at Faux Effects, have not tried the Suede.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I have heard the SW stuff is good.


I don't think SW has a Suede, at least not in the Faux line.


----------



## bopaints (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah it is but the open time in their glaze is about 10 minutes. That makes it impossible on lage walls.
B


----------



## bopaints (Jun 25, 2011)

I can but the shipping is crazy expensive and ProFaux is alot quicker to ship and a little less expensive with great reviews. Supposedly their open time glaze stays wet for a few hours.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

bopaints said:


> Yeah it is but the open time in their glaze is about 10 minutes. That makes it impossible on lage walls.
> B


Add in an extender maybe. Does modern masters make a suede?


----------



## bopaints (Jun 25, 2011)

Modern Masters is the PPg/Porter line, right?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't think so my home BM store sells it. I don't remember seeing anything but metallic and glazes thou.

Edit here is their site.
http://modernmasters.com/default.asp


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

SW makes suede paint better than Ralph Lauren


----------



## cappaint (May 24, 2011)

I got the last few gallons of SW suede they had at my local store b4 it was discontinued. Im not sure if they came out with a new one or not but the old kind wasnt all that great. Do a google search for ralph lauren dealers near ya.


----------

